
Announcing the .NET Framework 4.7 General Availability - benaadams
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2017/05/02/announcing-the-net-framework-4-7-general-availability/
======
benaadams
The .NET Framework 4.7 is supported on the following Windows versions:

* Windows 10 Creators Update (included in-box)

* Windows 10 Anniversary Update

* Windows 8.1

* Windows 7 SP1

The .NET Framework 4.7 is supported on the following Windows Server versions:

* Windows Server 2016

* Windows Server 2012 R2

* Windows Server 2012

* Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1

------
flukus
Dammit, we just upgraded a lot of our apps to 4.6.

